# Macro Lens



## bishwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like macro photography very much. I am doing macro without macro lens, but i am planning to buy *Canon EF 100mm F2.8 L IS USM Macro*. I do not know how is its performance. Could anyone share their experience with me?

Thanks


----------



## Zev Steinhardt (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi bishwo.  

The lens you are looking at is the new macro 100mm lens from Canon.  I don't have that lens, but I do have the older (non-L) lens, and it is one of my favorites.  I use it for both macro work and portrait work.  

Here's an example of a pic I took with this lens:







I've heard that the new L-lens is even better, but I don't have any first-hand experience to judge by.  But even if you end up saving yourself a few hundred dollars and get the older lens, you'll still have a nice piece of glass.

Zev Steinhardt


----------



## bishwo (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks !!


----------



## alvarez57 (May 14, 2011)

Anybody has tried the *Canon MP-E65 f/2.8 1-5 x Macro?*


----------

